
Climate change: Low cost, low energy cooling system shows promise - Zenst
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-45991225
======
elocinstr8t
Good. It was nice that people are thinking of alternative ways to cool our
homes down without using too much electricity. I wonder how much it will cost
though, because this is a great idea!

